# Elcon question



## mizlplix (May 1, 2011)

In their multitude of literature about their chargers is the phrase "and tools to load new algorithms in the field."

I assume it would require a dealer or the Sacramento boys to do this "field" reprogramming? I see no information about it included.

(Sorry, I dont intend to stay lithium ignorant forever...Lol)

TYVM,Miz


----------



## Coulomb (Apr 22, 2009)

mizlplix said:


> I assume it would require a dealer or the Sacramento boys to do this "field" reprogramming? I see no information about it included.


I think that's what is intended.

However, it may be possible to use the connector at the top of the image below to JTAG program it:

[ Edit: it is now known that this connector is for ICP programming (In Circuit Programming). Hopefully this might help finding better information. ]










You'd have to figure out what the processor is, figure out the JTAG connector pinout (if that even is a JTAG connector), reverse engineer the code, and then downloading a new image would be relatively easy.

There's a lot of assumptions in the above, and they may have put spanners in the works at various points. Personally, I'd like to see the details published (either by the manufacturer, or by an enterprising user that wants to be able to upgrade his charger without sending it half way around the world).


----------



## mizlplix (May 1, 2011)

Me too. I don't have a problem with the $75 charge, it is the shipping both ways that is a game killer.

I have found that most of the " dealers" I have conversed with are very evasive when answering questions about programming a charger. A few admitted that they need it to go to Sacramento and they dont do it "in house".

Leading me to believe no one outside Elcon, USA can do it.

Of coarse I've been wrong before.

Miz


----------



## mizlplix (May 1, 2011)

OK, From a layman's perspective....I only see 1 actual "algorithm" with 10 steps of charging voltage to suit your cell count.

Not the "10 unique algorithms, easily field programmable with tools included to do it in the field".

It is a good charger, but it is FAR from what they puff it up to sound like. 

Yet more creative salesmanship.

Miz


----------



## mizlplix (May 1, 2011)

Totaly agreed. Nice charger. But mine is set up for no BMS. If I get a BMS later it will cost me $75 plus post both ways. Oh well I can dream.

Miz


----------



## mizlplix (May 1, 2011)

Not so much to control the charger. Elcon told me it was a totally different more aggressive charge curve with BMS than one without....like mine. If mine were used with a BMS then my pack would be woefully under charged and it charges much slower too.

Miz


----------



## dladd (Jun 1, 2011)

mizlplix said:


> Not so much to control the charger. Elcon told me it was a totally different more aggressive charge curve with BMS than one without....like mine. If mine were used with a BMS then my pack would be woefully under charged and it charges much slower too.
> 
> Miz


why is that? what does a BMS have to do with the charging curve?


----------



## mizlplix (May 1, 2011)

Their explain was you needed to be more careful without BMS.

I am a noob at this. Time will reveal the truth to me.

Miz


----------



## dladd (Jun 1, 2011)

but even with a BMS I'm still not going to be charging any higher. I currently charge to 3.5v/cell. This is where I would charge whether I have a BMS or not. I still don't get why I'd want a different algorithm with/without a BMS.

Maybe they consider 3.5vpc woefully undercharged? Do they recommend charging to a higher voltage? My cycle tests (with a PL-6 battery station) show me that there is pretty much nothing above 3.5v

The way Miz worded it, it sounds to me like Elcon is saying if you take a charger that is designed to be used without a BMS, then put on a BMS, the same charger with the same algorithm will now suddenly undercharge the pack. That doesn't make sense.


----------



## mizlplix (May 1, 2011)

Why do they ask if you are using BMS or not when doing your charger order work sheet?

I think it has to do with which system you use to cut off the charger. Mine came with the remote control circuit soldered togather, and stated to "remove solder dot to connect to a BMS system (which then controls the shut off point).

They also said curve 611 was only compatible with a BMS. and gave me a 501 curve.

To add to my confusion, I have a 120 volt pack, I assumed it needed a model 120 charger. I got a model 96 charger. It still covers the range, but only just.

Cool, Thanks, guys.

Miz


----------



## dtbaker (Jan 5, 2008)

I have been very happy with my cheapo Elcon 1500. I had them set the default curve to the simple CA-CV (curve #611) ending up at 3.65 vpc. I told them I had a 120v nominal pack of 38 cells, and it hits 138.5-139.0v every time at end of charge. I bought the charger from Justin at EvolveElectrics.com

I did a pretty careful job top balancing in parallel first with power supply, then tweaked and tested after installed in series until all cells 'finished' within .01v of target at end-of-charge max.

I run BMS-less, and saw NO relative drift in first 1000, nd no drift after 3000 miles of use. I am due to check again (after 6000 miles), and will post results...


----------



## cruisin (Jun 3, 2009)

mizlplix said:


> Why do they ask if you are using BMS or not when doing your charger order work sheet?
> 
> I think it has to do with which system you use to cut off the charger. Mine came with the remote control circuit soldered togather, and stated to "remove solder dot to connect to a BMS system (which then controls the shut off point).
> 
> ...


Hey Miz, I tried to tell you to be real careful when ordering the charger, that guy in Sacramento who does all of these, is liable to put anything in it depending what the dealer tells him. You bought it from the wrong dealer.


----------



## mizlplix (May 1, 2011)

Well, time will tell. 

A year ago, I bought one from that "Chinese" connection because of price. After several phone calls, I got frustrated and told them to return my funds to PayPal. They really started squirming and started getting really helpful. They wound up upgrading me to the next higher model for $100 more and programming it to what I told them in the first place. It took 3 weeks of negotiations to get the deal done.

I think that was their sales strategy, to hold my money hostage and extort more from me. So, I paid the $100 extra in hopes I would get at least something for my money. (No more Direct buys for me) 

I don't want to speculate on where I feel the problem was in my "local" deal, but the dealer was highly recommended and the other party was the manufacturers representative for the USA. 

How can I be more careful than that?

Miz


----------



## eva-michael (Apr 13, 2010)

For lead acid
they should set accoring to your battery information. This means the setting will be fixed as per your requirement.
there is a little bit difference between AGM FLOODED GEL. According to the stype of lead acid cell, the best algorithms will be integrate in the charger.. 

For lithium of LiFepo4
This charger have two version. 

First is automatic control model which will work automatically as per max setting request. This is the most convenient type for most of user. It can be used directly without any other operation step.


Sencond is CAN Bus communication with BMS version which will work with BMS under the attached terms. You will need to make sure it works with your BMS. It suit for expert user who also make test.
For second model, you can set it via attached terms with BMS communcation.

You will need to make sure your BMS have the proper setting and function so that it will work.

Just choose the version which will suit for your application.


----------



## mizlplix (May 1, 2011)

Thank you Eva: That is the most helpful and concise information I have yet gotten. 

Most end users eventually get smarter of their systems after some usage. It then gives them the knowledge to be able to really say what they need their charger to do. It is ironic that that knowledge is not at hand when they buy the charger so they can get it programmed correctly at that time.

The second good thing would be if they could buy the program to adjust it later. 

Two way shipping back to China is a problem (and american companies will not reprogram a competitors unit).

The two way to California plus the $75 fee is OK, but the loss of the charger (and the car) for several weeks is a big problem.

Yes, I would pony up for the software.

Thanks again, Miz


----------



## Yukon_Shane (Jul 15, 2010)

mizlplix said:


> Thank you Eva: That is the most helpful and concise information I have yet gotten.
> 
> Most end users eventually get smarter of their systems after some usage. It then gives them the knowledge to be able to really say what they need their charger to do. It is ironic that that knowledge is not at hand when they buy the charger so they can get it programmed correctly at that time.
> 
> ...


I agree with this post 100%. 

I purchased an Elcon Controller from the US supplier early on in my build. I didn't have a really good understanding of the charging process at that time so I relied on the recommendation of the suppliers regarding how best to program the charger and that was to use the 519a curve. Now that I know a bit more about the appropriate charging of LiFePo4 cells I'm finding this curve to be unnecessarily complex with a higher finishing voltage and lower cutout current then I'd like. Luckly I have the option to reduce the finishing voltage through the 10 settings but ideally I'd like to change the curve completely. Paying hundreds of dollars to have to charger shipped back to the supplier doesn't seem like a very good option to me and I'd almost prefer to save my money and purchase a new charger that I can program myself.

I think the Elcon charger is a good product at a good price but it would be much improved if the user could make these changes in the field and I'd happily pay a few bucks for the option.


----------



## mizlplix (May 1, 2011)

Elcon boasts to have an incredibly adaptable charger AND "tools to set in the field".

Where are those "tools". If they mean that button to set it to one of ten steps....they are stretching their credibility. 

So...I want to make a standing offer: I will pay cash for the ability to set my charger.

[email protected]

I am willing to sign a confidentiality agreement.


----------



## Ivansgarage (Sep 3, 2011)

mizlplix said:


> Elcon boasts to have an incredibly adaptable charger AND "tools to set in the field".
> 
> Where are those "tools". If they mean that button to set it to one of ten steps....they are stretching their credibility.
> 
> ...


Quit your whinning and just plug it in........


Ivan


----------



## mizlplix (May 1, 2011)

Hey, I know of a nice S10 down in your neighborhood that is just sitting there. Maybe it can be bought cheap?

It would make a great conversion.

Miz


----------



## mizlplix (May 1, 2011)

Ok, for those with some Elcon know-how...

What is the small green wire by the Anderson connector for?

What is output voltage?

I understand it is only good for 20Ma or so.


What does it indicate?

Tyvm, Miz


----------



## Guest (May 1, 2012)

I don't use it but I believe it is to lock out the charger if the wire has voltage applied. So if there is power into that wire the charger will not engage. Remove the voltage and it allows the charger to operate. That is my understanding. How much voltage? I do not know. Write Elcon with that question. 

Be nice and I am quite sure they will respond. 

Pete


----------



## winzeracer (Apr 3, 2012)

I am considering an Elcon PFC-3000. I have 26 CALB 40ah for a nominal pack voltage of 83.2volts. 
Here is the rest of my parts list http://www.winzeracer.com/April_22__2012.html

I want to be able to quick charge in about 2 hours( up to atleast 80%) , so I would be charging at about .5C-.7C. The recomended for these batteries is .3C.

What are the big dangers with quick charging?

I have read that generally Lifepo4 can be charged up to 1C. I am ok with shortening the life of the batteries, as this is on an electric shifter kart and will not be in use tons, and is not my transportation. 

I am leaning toward running a miniBMS, however I have read quite a few of Gottdi's post on this subject and am open to not using bms. However since I will be pushing all my components to thier limits, i think I want the added piece of mind, and the ability to charge up closer to HV cuttoff.

Thanks,
Brock
www.winzeracer.com


----------



## mizlplix (May 1, 2011)

Any current transfer beyond the recommended rate is not a good thing and affects the battery's service life. Other than that, keep your charge/discharge in the 80% range (3volts and 3.5 volts). Do not try to fill the battery or drain the battery completely. That is the regions where most of the damage happens.




All my documentation says is that it is an "interlock" wire. 

I always try to be nice to everyone.....Or I hide the bodies quickly.

Ty, Pete!

Miz


----------



## dtbaker (Jan 5, 2008)

mizlplix said:


> Ok, for those with some Elcon know-how...
> What is the small green wire by the Anderson connector for?
> What is output voltage?
> What does it indicate?


The intent of the green output wire is to use it as a safety interlock to prevent driving off when you are plugged in charging. It outputs pack voltage when NOT charging, which you can fuse, run thru your pot-box ksi, and then to your controller ksi. When charging it cuts to 0 volts, and you can't drive off (without KSI voltage to controller).

However..... it is NOT really a foolproof interlock because it switches from 0 volts to pack voltage when the charge is 'complete', and NOT when the charger is plugged or unplugged. The creates the situation where in the morning, when charger is 'done', it returns voltage to KSI, and you CAN drive away while still plugged in.

so... while it is intended to be used as an interlock voltage thru KSI, it is not really done correctly. I have sent a request to Elcon that they change it to output 0 volts as long as charger is plugged in in future models, but gotten no response.

I did wire it in as an interlock like this http://www.envirokarma.org/ev/gallery/110328_charger2ksi.htm , but discovered that voltage returns to pack voltage when charge is 'complete'....


----------



## mizlplix (May 1, 2011)

Cool! But, that is a strange thing for it to do. I really racked my brain to guess what that would be good for and I draw a blank.

EXCEPT....If you were sitting in front of the Big Screen watching the Big Game and were waiting for the car to recharge so you could go buy more beer, It would let you know when charging was done if connected to honk the horn...

You would need an enable/disable switch for when you didnt need it, though.

Miz


----------



## jaspersk (Jun 26, 2008)

What is the normal delivery time for this charger? I placed an order March 23. I was told it would ship around April 20. When I ask the distributor for an update he just says he'll tell me when it ships. So hard to be patient with a car ready to hit the road.....


----------



## mizlplix (May 1, 2011)

Sorry, but if it was coming from Sacramento, then it is an ELCON.

If it is coming from China, it is a clone and will have no name on it.

A lot of dealers sell chargers. Some are the Brand name, some are "back door" knock-offs. The difference? A Sacramento ELCON can be sent back for 2 way shipping (and 2 weeks) and be reprogrammed if you need to for some reason. A clone cannot, you are stuck with it. Same for any repairs.....

I have 2 PFC2500 chargers. 1 is real and sez ELCON and has a fan on it. The other came from China. It is without a fan and needed to have one put on it for the AZ climate.

Both work the same though.

The Chinese one took 6-8 weeks if I remember correctly.

Please PM me when you get it and tell me if it has ELCON written on it or not.

Miz


----------



## jaspersk (Jun 26, 2008)

I assumed all Elcon's were built at a factory in China. I guess I was wrong. Not long after posting the note above, I got an email with UPS tracking showing the package shipped from West Sacramento. Can't wait for it to get here.


----------



## dtbaker (Jan 5, 2008)

jaspersk said:


> I assumed all Elcon's were built at a factory in China. I guess I was wrong. Not long after posting the note above, I got an email with UPS tracking showing the package shipped from West Sacramento. Can't wait for it to get here.


the generic units are built in china. the sacramento guys are the US distributor, and the only ones that can (re)program them to your specific voltage/curve.


----------



## Coulomb (Apr 22, 2009)

mizlplix said:


> I have 2 PFC2500 chargers. 1 is real and sez ELCON and has a fan on it.


Interesting. I see you have provided pictures here:

http://www.diyelectriccar.com/forums/showpost.php?p=292451&postcount=283

I can't see how the fan is mounted, or where it connects to. Is it just a 12 V fan that you have to connect to your auxiliary battery? Or does it hook into the internal power supply from the charger?

Maybe it's a mains fan, but then in the US there would be the problem of whether it's a 120 V or 240 V fan. The charger will take either, but I don't think that a 240 V fan would be very effective at 120 VAC.

You do seem to get a bit more from Elcon USA than TC Charger in China. Plus hopefully much better support. Did your American charger cost much more than the Chinese one?


----------



## mizlplix (May 1, 2011)

Don't know what the fan runs off of voltage wise. 

It is internally connected though.

Yah, the real Elcon cost about $220.00 more but arrived in 1/3 rd of the time.


Miz


----------



## mizlplix (May 1, 2011)

As some of you know, I have been on a crusade to get a copy of the software to program Elcon chargers. 

The 2 way shipping and the fee is just ridiculous. 

So far, no results.

I will keep everyone updated.

Miz


----------



## mizlplix (May 1, 2011)

OK, So far:

I believe I have located the plug. It is a 5 pin power plug, 16 Ga pins and a 4.72mm pitch. I even found a supplier willing to sell in lots of 14. 

I am working on the pins, as they are packed in 500/bag lots....LOL

I have moderate skills in PC hardware and communication, but I know a lot of sources to lean on when I need advice and help.

I am determined to see this project through.

Miz


----------



## celsomenaia (Jul 26, 2007)

mizlplix

I m with you , I have bought a TCcharger 1,5kw , for a Smart car that I´m converting

It will ship tomorrow and maybe 2 or 3 days to arrive.

I´m most interested in programming these chargers because I now have a distributor here in Europe,  
Buying from China is ridiculous expensive usually I pay more in taxes and fees that in the product and Shipping 

As an example I bought a DC/DC from Chennic for 83 € (DC/DC and Shipping) and to get it from customs I had to pay about 89 € 

best regards


----------



## bjfreeman (Dec 7, 2011)

you can program using the serial port on the charger.
I assume they do the factory, because you have to get a usb to serial dongle, and a serial to charger cable.
then you have to get use to using putty.
http://lithiumate.elithion.com/php/elcon.php
they really do provide info someone technical can use.


The is a statement that the Can Sometimes hangs.

in lithium, if you let the cells drop below the 80% curve you have extended charging, as well as more heat.
BMS protects from overvoltage (4.1v) as will as monitor heat and over current.
Unlike a lead acid charger that charges based on voltage.
Lithium are charged at a constant voltage with a 0.5C cut off.


----------



## mizlplix (May 1, 2011)

There are a lot of various Elcon threads on the DIY and other sites around the world. I will slowly search out all of them and list them here on this one. It would be nice if it could be a sticky at some point.

The Elcon seems to be almost THE charger of choice, but this "secret handshake" programming deal is a real pain in the ass.

There are some really brilliant people in this field. It is time to gather them up and solve this problem.

Like this thread: http://www.diyelectriccar.com/forums/showthread.php/elcon-charger-voltage-adjust-51100.html

Miz


----------



## bjfreeman (Dec 7, 2011)

here is my last reply in another thread on the subject
http://www.diyelectriccar.com/forums/showpost.php?p=300104&postcount=12
I remember in one of the pages 
9600 baud
No parity
8bit
it is all there on their site if someone wants to wade through itl


----------



## mizlplix (May 1, 2011)

So, as I understand it...(at this point); 

The true algorithms and the ten voltage steps are recorded into the charger using the 5 pin serial plug under the bottom label by the micro switch.

The 7 pin circular plug, is only used for operating communication (not programming).

On the circular plug: pins #1 & 3 are used to enable/disable charging.

So far so good.

I use a simple programmable digital volt meter (which has 2 programmable relays), to monitor ONE cell from my pack. It can be on any cell, but eventually you determine which is your weakest cell and monitor that.

Set the relay #1 to shut off charger at 3.5 volts (or whatever).

It is a back up for a possibly glitched charger...It costs nothing. It is simple.

Miz

PS: Awsome, BJ.


----------



## bjfreeman (Dec 7, 2011)

Since I started my project in the 90's, most of it is all hand built, including my 250KW charger.
I just started upgrading my Can Nodes with a new processor.
which is why I dug into what others were doing.


----------



## bjfreeman (Dec 7, 2011)

mizlplix said:


> So, as I understand it...(at this point);
> 
> The true algorithms and the ten voltage steps are recorded into the charger using the 5 pin serial plug under the bottom label by the micro switch.
> 
> ...


Serial is the simplest to program.
you an also do it through CAN, with a Can module added. and your own CAN node as a terminal.


> I use a simple programmable digital volt meter (which has 2 programmable relays), to monitor ONE cell from my pack. It can be on any cell, but eventually you determine which is your weakest cell and monitor that.
> 
> Set the relay #1 to shut off charger at 3.5 volts (or whatever).
> 
> ...


The charger is run by a mico that also has a ability to read voltage and current. it will not start charging or will shut down if those voltages and current are out of spec or not present.


----------



## bjfreeman (Dec 7, 2011)

another thread
http://www.diyelectriccar.com/forums/showthread.php/new-elcon-2500-flashing-red-green-73771.html


----------



## mizlplix (May 1, 2011)

> The charger is run by a mico that also has a ability to read voltage and current. it will not start charging or will shut down if those voltages and current are out of spec or not present.


*Understood. But they put this circuit there for a reason. It is to allow the BMS to over ride the charger "just in case".

It makes me think they know something I do not...like chargers glitch more often than realized...? I just dont know.

Anyhow, I just set up the volt meter to do what a bms was doing. I just was watching one cell. An unnecessary redundancy? Maybe so...

BJ; Do you feel that it would be easier to reprogram the Elcon algorithm Via CANBUS or stick to the serial port?

Miz


----------



## bjfreeman (Dec 7, 2011)

mizlplix said:


> *Understood. But they put this circuit there for a reason. It is to allow the BMS to over ride the charger "just in case".


you have to remember they are a company with liability issues. They will alwasy take the precautionary position.
it is the same for me when I sell anything above a kit.


> It makes me think they know something I do not...like chargers glitch more often than realized...? I just dont know.


first 3.5 volts is a high end float value. @ 3C 3.5V is already arrived at. @2C you arrive at 3.5V with 75% SOC. @1C you arrive at 3.5 with 95% an @0.5C the charger should shut off. 
85% SOC is where most charging knee move up to 3.6V
So the best SOC at 3.5V per cell is 80-90%
Now if the charger has to monitor Voltage on a series stack an there is a weak cell, it will charge beyond the recommended 0.5C per cell because the weak cell is drawing more current. .
The bms deals with individual cells so will shunt all the charged cells till the last cell is equalized.



> Anyhow, I just set up the volt meter to do what a bms was doing. I just was watching one cell. An unnecessary redundancy? Maybe so...


it will over charge the non weak cells an destroy them 


> BJ; Do you feel that it would be easier to reprogram the Elcon algorithm Via CANBUS or stick to the serial port?
> 
> Miz


I would go with the serial. even with that you will have to parse hexadecimal outputs.
I am not sure if they have a full menu system on Serial but they don't definitely have it on CANBUS


----------



## Coulomb (Apr 22, 2009)

bjfreeman said:


> Serial is the simplest to program.
> you an also do it through CAN, with a Can module added.


I'm not convinced that you can use either the serial port on the 7-pin round connector, or the CAN bus (which connects via that serial port anyway) to change the parameters. (Edit: including algorithms, voltage and current limits, etc.)

If this was the case, what is the purpose of the 5-pin connector above the processor?


----------



## bjfreeman (Dec 7, 2011)

Coulomb said:


> I'm not convinced that you can use either the serial port on the 7-pin round connector, or the CAN bus (which connects via that serial port anyway) to change the parameters.
> 
> If this was the case, what is the purpose of the 5-pin connector above the processor?


maybe we need to redefine programming, in the terms of the serial it is more configuration.
the serial out the 7pin is rs 232, always. however the data format included formatting instruction for the CAN IC in the Can module, when can is configured through the serial first. 


base on their documentation, you use a serial to USB connector an cable and PUTTY as the terminal. I guessing theyn have a menu built in to the serial side.


The 5-pin is like I describe in the other thread and is meant for someone that really understands C programming an compiling code. you can upload a program image this way if things get messed up.
however to change that image take more than just an acquaintance with actual C code.
look up 
[h2]AVR ISP (In-System Programmer)[/h2]


----------



## Elithion (Oct 6, 2009)

bjfreeman said:


> you can program using the serial port on the charger.
> I assume they do the factory, because you have to get a usb to serial dongle, and a serial to charger cable.
> then you have to get use to using putty.
> http://lithiumate.elithion.com/php/elcon.php
> they really do provide info someone technical can use.


Thanks for your comment!

You'll find more info, on the ElCon messages, also on the Elithion website.

Davide


----------



## bjfreeman (Dec 7, 2011)

I have already created a C Class with this info in it. I have included it in my Vehicle Control Unit, which can be use as standalone for pre 1996 and as to integrate the ECU with EV.


----------



## KDRYAN (Apr 3, 2011)

mizlplix said:


> Elcon told me it was a totally different more aggressive charge curve with BMS than one without....like mine. If mine were used with a BMS then my pack would be woefully under charged and it charges much slower too.
> 
> Miz


I have a Elcon charger TCCH-H120-10 with a Wicon BMS & interface which is only charging at 2.9amps not 10amps and stops charging at 126.4volts. I am unable to get any answers from the manufacturer to correct this. The BMS was setup to stop the charging at 138volts. My battery pack has 38 LiFePO4, 100ah Real Force cells.

Has anyone had a similar problem and is there a fix.

Kim


----------



## Elithion (Oct 6, 2009)

KDRYAN said:


> The BMS was setup to stop the charging at 138volts.


I don't think so. Is it possible that it's unclear that a BMS works by limiting the cell voltage (not the battery voltage)? All off-the-shelf BMSs work that same way, including the Wicom: they limit the cell voltage. (Though, a few may also allow you to limit the battery voltage, not for the sake of the cells, but for the sake of the other components in the vehicle.)



KDRYAN said:


> My battery pack has 38 LiFePO4


Then the BMS should be set to limit charging when any cell reaches 3.6 V. Having done so, the pack voltage will always be less than 138 V. At most, it will be 136.8 V (38 x 3.6 V), but only after the pack is top balanced.

Similarly, the charger should have been ordered for a top voltage of 136.8 V. If you ordered it for a lower voltage, it won't fully charge the battery pack. If you ordered it for a higher voltage, the current won't have a chance to decrease to 0 at the end of charge because the BMS will shut off the charger before then.



KDRYAN said:


> stops charging at 126.4volts


Check if the BMS is shutting down the charger. If so, the problem is the settings of the BMS. If not, the problem is that the charger was ordered for too low a voltage.



KDRYAN said:


> is only charging at 2.9amps not 10amps


Does the charger have the CAN bus option? If so, is it connected to the BMS? If so, then the BMS may be be misconfigured and telling the charger to limit the current. If not, then that's a question for ElCon.


----------



## kennybobby (Aug 10, 2012)

*Re: Elcon question--Update?*

Hey Miz did you ever figure out how to re-program these chargers?


----------



## dtbaker (Jan 5, 2008)

I have had GREAT luck w Elcon guys in sacramento re-programming to specs I have given them for 3 or 4 chargers so far. I let them know the end-of-charge voltage, the curve I want, and the ah of the cells so they set the cutoff amps appropriately. They've nailed the numbers and turned them around within a couple days.

By the way, I will be posting some Elcon pfc-1500 in classified section soon. I have a bunch of those, and a couple of the 3000 I'll be selling on behalf of the old EVC Plaintiff group inventory recovery. They are priced below retail and will include re-programming and drop-ship after re-programming. 1500 will go for $505, and the 3000 for $955


----------



## PIFOUBMW (Dec 19, 2013)

dtbaker said:


> I have had GREAT luck w Elcon guys in sacramento re-programming to specs I have given them for 3 or 4 chargers so far. I let them know the end-of-charge voltage, the curve I want, and the ah of the cells so they set the cutoff amps appropriately. They've nailed the numbers and turned them around within a couple days.
> 
> By the way, I will be posting some Elcon pfc-1500 in classified section soon. I have a bunch of those, and a couple of the 3000 I'll be selling on behalf of the old EVC Plaintiff group inventory recovery. They are priced below retail and will include re-programming and drop-ship after re-programming. 1500 will go for $505, and the 3000 for $955


Hello From France,

DO you have email of the elcon guys of sacramento because I have exactly the same problem with my TCCharger which was not configured by my seller ans overcherged my celles to high (290V instead of 255,5V as asked)

Thanks,

PIFOUBMW


----------



## dtbaker (Jan 5, 2008)

PIFOUBMW said:


> Hello From France,
> 
> DO you have email of the elcon guys of sacramento because I have exactly the same problem with my TCCharger which was not configured by my seller ans overcherged my celles to high (290V instead of 255,5V as asked)
> 
> ...



they can be reached via email:
Electric Conversions <elcon _at_ jps.net>


----------



## PIFOUBMW (Dec 19, 2013)

Thank you, I just sent an email, I don't think they will give me a free solutino but I'have nothing to loose with contacting them.

PIFOUBMW


----------



## dtbaker (Jan 5, 2008)

PIFOUBMW said:


> Thank you, I just sent an email, I don't think they will give me a free solutino but I'have nothing to loose with contacting them.
> 
> PIFOUBMW


not free, but they probably can re-program for their usual fee (plus shipping cost).... unless you have a distributor in France, which might be less expensive for you.


----------

